# altezza modifacations poll



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I hate the stock taillights so keeping them isn't a option. I don't like the way the se-l taillights look because in my opinion white turn signal lenses only look good when they are horizontal (like on the 200sx or last gen maxima) keep in mind i have a torqouise green sentra. please help me out in this poll. Since my choices take to many characters i'm going to describe them here instead of in the poll part of the thread 
Choice 1: paint altezza outer lens red. replace rectangular back up lights with circular ones and mold in trunk panel
choice 2: paint altezza housing black but leave chrome trim around them and get a black trunk panel
choice 3 paint alezza housing body color but leave chrome rim around them and mold in trunk panel
choice 4 paint alezza housing black and mold in trunk panel
choice 5 paint altezza lens red. and keep red trunk panel
choice 6 same as 5 but put a body color dividing piece between the 2 back up lights to make it look like the backup lights are part of the taillights but they're arent all connected together.

I would like to here your variations on my ideas too!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i said #5, sounds as if it might look nice without trying to be too expensive


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i'm going to do the work my damn self (trying to get those custom skills up for my future custom shop) so the only cost would be materials and the black trunk panel (a couple of people around here with bottom of the line sentras have the black one might trade with them since most non-import tuner people like the red one better anyway)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm twisted between options 2 and 5....more towards 2 for originality.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im making the black altezza soon.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA!! its good to see Im not the only one thats puts so much thought into mods for those damn ALteezas...

BUt B4 I make a vote I have to know more about your car besides that its Green....

I like both variations with the black/red trunk panel and Black/red housing...but which color depends on your rims and headlights..

LIke Id say go with the black rear and then do the same with a set of Halos and Stealth corners up front.... Then ofcourse sum Black/Gunmetal rims and dark tints....

And then for the RED-get sum silver or even white rims but keep your heads clear ....

Just sum suggestions 4U.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well what do you mean? more about the color or more about the other mods for the car? right now shes a 100% stock except for the shitty tints i need to get redone. I'm trying to decide what exactly i want to do in terms of making it focus on looks the most, I.C.E the most or performane the most. I know that i'm going to have the gtr front and rears 15's if i go all for performance 17 or 18's otherwise. If i focus on sound the most its going to have a car sound magazine quality stereo install, intake exhuast to help it turn those 17's and maybe nitrous when i want a little speed. If i focus on performance I'm going to at the very least, do a sr20de and manual tranny swap more likely Bluebird sr20det to manual swap but i still don't know exactly how much looks and sound i want to sacrifice since I don't want a sleeper.
for rims there going to be either silver enkei cdr9's or silver Konig imagines or rims with similar designs and same color.
I'm going to paint some halo projectors black and put black corners on them. Wish my car was either black or silver or had the money to paint it that color. then i would go for a black out approach with limo tint black projectors black trunk panel black rims with polished aluminum lip. oh for tints i already got 5 percent and when i redo it its going to be the same.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

# 7. The trash can mod..put them there. j/k 
#2 I say, but I am partial to the black center panel so take it for what its worth.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Alright so look black it out like I suggested BUT instead of the silver rims go with a black with chrome lip or nice Gunmetal....

If not spray them red and keep your red trunk panel--that would look good too...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was thinking of getting a pair of altezzas, painting the chrome housing cloud white to match the trunk panel. After thinking about it, i think it would be too much. I might just get a red trunk panel and get all clear lenses for the rear.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Why not do the white thing Tecno???--its a betta idea than the red and clear...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im going to do a photoshop of it and see how it comes out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OHhhh so U a photochopper too....How about a Sentra IN M3 red???---Im desperate for a pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Here is how I got my rear panel upgraded. Some stupid woman smacked her POS 1993 Ford 150 into my Nissan while stopped at a stop sign. So since she caused my otherwise excellent conditioned car to go to the body shop, I had the guy paint the red reflector piece the same body color, and let her insurance company pay for it. I considered it pay for pain and suffering.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Burn them........*

Id by a set.... J/K


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got another idea to make a eurotail light for our cars like this. I'll probally use testors candy apple red, some taillight tinting, and various other things i might find that i need. I just don't know whether i should use the chrome or the gunmetal to use them.
In case that hypertext link doesn't work heres the url again

http://members.blackplanet.com/icebergblue2/eurotails_404517tlrs.jpg

Oh yeah i finally noticed that there is a difference between altezzas and eurotails. alezzas look exactly like the ones for a is300/altezza except of course a different shape to fit the taillight openings and eurotails are ones like these that are based on the altezza tail light design.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn that didn't work. either email me for the pic or go to www.4apc.net,products,next generation eurotails, and find the ones for a chevy truck that looks squarish and has a red/black/chrome color scheme. I just looked at a close up of those tails and if i can fabricate ours too look like exactly like that me and schorchn200sx would be neck and neck on customizing skills


----------

